
Show HN: Tab Ninja – Chrome extension to close tabs with loads of options - harshjv
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-ninja/ciffmfhhemdpbpppgbfnlkbbehmdbpnh
======
ishu3101
This is very similar to my addon Tab Close Plus for opera that can also be
used on chrome that I created few years ago. It is available here:
[https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/tab-close-
plu...](https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/tab-close-plus/)

